
Facebook content moderation guidelines leaked - Garbage
https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/05/facebook-moderator-guidelines-leaked-tory-internet-regulation/
======
merricksb
Guardian article (mentioned in this post) is active on front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14393573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14393573)

